# Duyuru > Siyaset >  işte Sezer'in Affettikleri

## atoybil

İşTE SEZER'İN AFFETTİKLERİ! 

Ahmet Necdet Sezer'in son iki yılda 36 mahkÃ»mu affettiğini, bunlardan 18'inin THKP/C, Türkiye Devrim Partisi, Dev-Sol, DHKP/C, PKK, TİKKO, TKP/ML-TİKKO 
Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek, Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer'in son iki yılda 36 mahkÃ»mu affettiğini, bunlardan 18'inin THKP/C, Türkiye Devrim Partisi, Dev-Sol, DHKP/C, PKK, TİKKO, TKP/ML-TİKKO ve TİKB gibi yasadışı terör örgüt üyesi olduğunu bildirdi. Göreve başladığından bu yana 225 mahkÃ»m affeden Sezer'in aflarından yararlananların 140'ı terör örgütü mensubu. 

İKİSİ CEZAEVİNE DüNDü BİLE 
AKP Samsun Milletvekili Cemal Yılmaz Demir'in yazılı soru önergesini cevaplandıran Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek, Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer'in 31 Temmuz 2003-31 Mayıs 2005 tarihleri arasında Anayasa'nın 104. maddesi uyarınca 36 mahkÃ»mu affettiğini bildirdi. Bakan üiçek, Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer tarafından affedilen 18 terör mahkÃ»munun THKP/C, Türkiye Devrim Partisi, Dev-Sol, DHKP/C, PKK, TİKKO, TKP/ML-TİKKO ve TİKB gibi yasadışı terör örgütlerinin üyeleri olduğunu da açıkladı. üiçek, affedilen mahkÃ»mlardan Deniz Bakır ve Doğan Karataştan'ın ise terör örgütü üyesi olmak suçundan tutuklanarak tekrar cezaevine konulduklarını da bildirdi. 

"SüREKLİ HASTA"DAN MEZARLIK EYLEMİ!
Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer'in 18 Haziran 2004 tarihinde affettiği Semiray Yılmaz, affedildiğinden bu yana eylemden eyleme koşuyor. Yılmaz son olarak, 25 Temmuz 2005'te Karacaahmet Mezarlığı girişinde toplanan 150 kişilik grubun sözcülüğünü yaptı. "96'dan 2001'e SAG ve üO şehitleri ölümsüzdür" yazılı pankartla grubun başında yürüyen Semiray Yılmaz, "devrim şehitleri" için saygı duruşunun ardından bildiri okudu. 

AFFEDİLENLERDEN: EROİNCİ, 
TECAVüZCü, SAHTEKüR
Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer'in bugüne kadar affettiği mahkÃ»m sayısı 225'e ulaştı. Bunların 140'ı ise terör örgütlerine mensup bulunuyor. Sezer'in göreve başladığı tarihten bu yana affettiği bazı isimler ile suçları ise şöyle: "Mehmet Demir: Eroinden mahkÃ»m. Aşır Ali Kök: Kasten iki kişiyi öldürmek. Hayrettin Kösemet: Uyuşturucu satıcısı. Yüksel Akyüz: Adam öldürmek. Dursun Eşat: Silahlı gasp. Remzi Altun: Terör örgütü mensupluğu. Gürgin Yaman: Silah kaçakçılığı. Ayhan Softaoğlu: Silahlı gasp ve adam öldürmeye tam teşebbüs. Erdal Doğan: Patlayıcı madde atma. Yaşar Demircan: Terör örgütü üyesi. İlhan Demirel: Terör örgütü üyesi. Metin Günay: Terör örgütü üyesi. Atilla Selçuk: Patlayıcı madde atma. Barış Kaya: Silahlı çeteden müebbet. Aydın Bayhan: Irza geçme. ümit Kanlı: Terör örgütü üyesi. Gülseven üztürk: Terör örgütü üyesi. Fatma Güzel: Terör örgütü üyesi. Engin Bütüner: Terör örgütü üyesi. Nesip Koç: Resmi evrakta sahtecilik. Nuray Gezici: Bombalı eylemci. Hakkı şeker: Bombalı eylemci. Ali Tekin: Zimmet. şadi Gökçe: Irza geçme. Cenker Aslan: Bombalı eylem. ükkeş Karaoğlu: Terör örgütü üyesi. Nergiz İzci: Bombalı eylem." 
Bilindiği gibi; Sezer'in affıyla 2001 yılında cezaevinden çıkan yasadışı Maoist Komünist Parti? Halk Kurtuluş ürgütü (MKP?HKü) üyesi ükkeş Karaoğlu da, Tunceli'nin Ovacık İlçesi kırsalında, 16 Haziran'da güvenlik güçleriyle girdiği çatışmada ölü olarak ele geçirilmişti.

----------

